# Limited Ingredient Dog foods



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, we are considering a relocation to Dubai in the coming months. We have a 10 month old Beagle with a grain allergy, so need to find a dog food that doesn't contain rice or corn...
He's currently on Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato. 

Can anyone help me find what brands of limited ingredient foods there are for purchase in Dubai? That way, I can convert him to it before we arrive for the (hopefully) smoothest transition!

Any help would be appreciated - as well as tips on the international transport, kennels, vets, etc!

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't have a dog, but I suggest that you contact a couple of the major vets to ask them. Try The Veninary Hospital in Al Quoz & the one at Nad al Sheba. Links below.

Vet Hospital

Nad Al Shiba - Veterinary Hospital


I am sure there have been previous threads about bringing in pets, so suggest you start by doing a search.



-


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

THanks Elphaba! My search didn't turn up any info on food, but I appreciate those links, that is the perfect place to start!


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there not sure about other brands but know you can get Royal Canin. Link below - hope this helps 
Royal Canin Dog Food and Puppy Food


----------

